# Wheres Ms. Research???



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

I miss her terribly!!!  
She has not been on in forever!!! She is so influential and kind and caring and makes me smile! 
She is needed on BYH!!! Where are you????


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree, she is missed....and maybe needs to hear it / see it...

But my feeling is that if she closed her journal and stopped posting, she has her reasons she may not wish to publicize, and we should respect that.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, I understand.
I just hope every things o.k.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know...I was wondering the same thing; I haven't seen her on for a couple days now. :/


----------



## daisychick (Jan 20, 2012)

WE do miss you Ms. Research and hope you come back.         I do totally respect your choices and your life and whatever reason you had for leaving, but if anything can make it right it would be lovely to "see" you back on here.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> WE do miss you Ms. Research and hope you come back.         I do totally respect your choices and your life and whatever reason you had for leaving, but if anything can make it right it would be lovely to "see" you back on here.


I TOTALLY agree.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, we miss Ms. Research.


----------



## secuono (Jan 20, 2012)

I think we should all shut it and throw her a surprise party when she gets back!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 8, 2012)

I also miss Ms. Research. I miss her advice and kind heart around here. She seemed like a really caring person and I do hope she returns.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 8, 2012)

I miss her also.   Mrs. Research is awesome!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I miss her also.   Mrs. Research is awesome!


yes she is....


----------

